
Show HN: UI Movement – The best UI design animations, every day - khuknows
http://uimovement.com
======
khuknows
Hey HN,

I initially launched UI Movement just over a year ago and it started out as a
simple newsletter to showcase UI designs.

Today I'm launching version 2.0, which is completely redesigned to make
browsing and filtering easier. New UI animations are tagged so that if you're
working on a specific design element, you can easily find the popular
animations for that element (like map browsing animations, for example).

I'm a developer professionally myself, and many of the 10,000 subscribers are
developers, so I hope some of you find the site & newsletter useful too.

If you have any questions about the stack, the costs and revenue, or anything
else, please ask away.

------
fredrivett
This is cool. It's one of my favourite emails I receive each week, so simple.
Really liking the addition of tags here.

